# Tight VNC Won't Connect; Says server isn't configured



## sagebrushfire (Aug 3, 2010)

For the love of God I hope someone here can help me. I've never typed an error into google with quotes and got exactly 1 result that didn't help at all. I seriously doubt I'm the only person who has ever had this problem. 

I'm trying to access my computer at home from my computer at work. I have TightVNC installed on both computers (Version 2.02). I already tested this out with a distant relative and she was able to control my computer at home so I know it has worked. 

Home Computer: 

Windows 7 Ultimate x64 
TightVNC 2.02
Port 5900 is correctly forwarded

Work Computer

Windows XP Service Pack 3
TightVNC 2.02
Can't access router to change settings. Port 5900 closed. 

When I type in Home Computer's IP address in VNC Viewer from my Work Computer I get the password screen. Regardless of whether I type the correct password or just any random thing, I get the exact same message every time: 

"Server is not configured properly"

What gives? Is it the XP/7 difference? My Aunt controlled my computer and she has Windows Vista. Port 5900 is open on my computer and I know it doesn't have to be open for the viewer because my aunt couldn't figure out how to open it on her computer and she was still able to view mine. 


The only variable here is that TightVNC server was not running so I called my dad up and had him start it for me. Technically I have no idea what he actually did but before he did anything I just got a "failed to connect" error and after he told me he started it I got the password screen. I'm assuming he started it correctly. This is driving me nuts. I need to be able to render on my home computer while I'm at work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use UltraVNC with Windows 7 without any issues. I'd consider simply switching to see if this is some TightVNC oddity.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

You say you are at work with the XP pc. WHat kind of network environment are you in at work, Domain, firewalls ????? It is possible that your work environment has the port blocked.


----------



## sagebrushfire (Aug 3, 2010)

Well now I'm thinking that I might want to try it again because when I came home, the VNC Server icon had a red border around it and it said "Password not set."

There was no password yet the authentication box was selected (which is odd because you can't replicate that on your own because it won't let you keep the option checked without having a password). 

All I can think of is that when I closed the service the day before something went wrong and it didn't keep the passwords I set. 

Just for the sake of experimentation I'll be trying it once with no auth. required and if that works I'll try giving it passwords and seeing if _that_ works. 

Otherwise I'm going to try UltraVNC.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We'll be right here.


----------



## sagebrushfire (Aug 3, 2010)

Whoever wrote TightVNC is really, really lucky I don't know where they live or have access to deadly weapons. 


TightVNC won't let me connect because of the fact that I didn't set a password. It says "Empty Password"

So now I have to wait YET ANOTHER day and go back home, input a password and try again. 

UltraVNC did the same thing so it's a setting within the TightVNC server. I wish I had just tried UltraVNC in the first place but when I googled "Control your computer from work" TightVNC is what came up first. 

I realize it's a security feature but it's unimaginably inconvenient right now. Tune in tomorrow and maybe we'll finally solve the mystery of the haphazard VNC connection...


P.S. If I'm lucky I'll be able to call my dad on my lunch break and try to explain the inputting of passwords to him, cross your fingers! (What's hilarious is that I only started this quest so that I could encode and upload my HD youtube videos while I was at work, completely frivolous.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

UltraVNC won't let you connect without a password either, but during the installation it insists on you configuring one. :smile:


----------



## sagebrushfire (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I Finally got it to work!

Then I really didn't know what to do with it. I have no videos to encode and upload at the moment; considering the time I put into this the payoff was minimal. 

That being said I'm sure it will have future uses, especially if I work from home and forget to backup the files on my hard drive or need to use a program I don't have at work (or access my firefox bookmarks from work). 

One cool thing: I also have TightVNC installed on my Dad's computer at home and I was controlling his computer through my home computer through my work computer; that was trippy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you worked it all out. :smile:


----------

